# My Jr. does are getting big



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I decided since it was a semi nice fall day I would take some pictures of my Jr. does to update my website. They grow so fast so I like to have current pictures. They did not feel it was necessary and they were not to happy but I think we have what we need for now. They are starting to look really nice and I can not wait to see how they look next July at the fair I am feeling really good about these girls and hope they do well!
Cashmere








Valentine








Hope


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow they are Beautiful!! Thank You for sharing your pictures. So nice to see such a excellent representation of the breed. How old are they??


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Are three are beautiful! I couldn't pick a favorite!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Cashmere was born January 25th, Valentine was born January 8th, and Hope was March 26th. I had another thread about how I thought they were growing to slow. About the time I posted it they shot right up about 8 days ago I weighed them and Cashmere was 95 pounds, Valentine was 71 pounds and Hope was 65 pounds.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They all look really nice Roger!  Cashmere is my favorite I think!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Cashmere is my favorite too!!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Rodger, Mind if I ask what you are feeding them? They have nice mussel definition. I am working with Boer and Toggs not kept together, I am having a bit of a time getting weight on them. I am not new to goats, they have been tested, fecal s done ect. All clear, they are in good health. So I'm stumped. Wondering if I have poor quality browse ? As my farm was a a meat cow farm for years then a Dairy farm, so I guess it could be a factor.
Sandy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking great!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

FrankSandy
Well mine are getting a 16% textured grain. They get a total of 4-5 pounds a day split between the 3 of them. They also get a flake of hay morning and night split between them. They do not get browse everyday because they do not have a field attached to their pen. On nice days I take them out and put them in the field for a couple hours. Mine were growing slow this summer with all the heat we had but I upped their grain when it started cooling off and they have grown really well. This September I weighed them 3 times and in a 1 month span Valentine gained 14 pounds, Hope gained 15 and Cashmere gained 22 pounds. I was really pleased. They also have free choice minerals. Good luck and maybe give yours some more grain and make sure everyone is eating.

Thank you everyone I am really pleased with them also.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great Roger! Such beautiful girls, I also can not wait to see how they look next summer especially as nice as they are now!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Looking awesome Roger! Cashmere is definitely my favorite! She's just got beautiful structure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Besides being pretty young ladies...those chunky butts REALLY stand out! They look great and as a Boer should...thick and chunky!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone I am rather pleased with them. 

Liz- they for sure are chunky but growing well.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my! These young does look great! They have really grown well in past month!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I am glad that you are allowed to have horns.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Its funny you say that packhillboers. This year they tried to pass a new rule that all boer wethers had to be dehorned. As of last year the rule was all meat animals did not have to be dehorned. Well thank god I am on the 4-H board and that rule did not pass. I love horns and all mine will keep their's well except my breeding buck they tear to much stuff up.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our disbudding was a failure. I am not sure we will try it again or not. We have to have them disbudded for 4-H here but are not sure we want to go that route of 4H. I think we are keeping small. Your paint cashmere is nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish I had space to get bigger and have more does but we need to stay pretty small maybe 6-8 does and 1-2 bucks.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are beautiful! :drool:


----------

